# Saliva Test



## lonegirl (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi!!! Has anyone used a saliva microscope?
I have the Luna kit....pretty simple to use.
I was just wondering for those who have used one....when you get "ferning" does it look like ferns or are you seeing non-fern shaped crystals....this morning I am seeing crysatallization but doesn't look like the classic fern shape.

Thanks!!
Hope I hear answers soon.
We have guests so having BD time is hard....but we will have to be discreet...we BD 3 days ago before they arrived and I am hoping tonight too....the guest leave tomorrow so opportunity tomorrow....Since I am on like day 55 I don't want to miss my chance!!!


----------



## rcr (Jul 29, 2008)

I use Ovacue, which uses saliva. I am not sure if it is the same thing as a saliva microscope... Ovacue has worked pretty well for me. It has only been wrong (according to my charts) once in the last 8 months of TTC. It gives me pretty advanced warning too - often about 5 days ahead of the big O day.


----------



## kitty waltz (Mar 23, 2005)

Yes, I have an ovulens. Sometimes the ferning isn't as defined.. it looks more like crystals. Its almost like you just can't see the branches of the fern, lol. I've used this for yrs and love it.


----------



## HeartsOpenWide (Mar 1, 2005)

Do you know if you wait too long if ferns will eventually appear by default? I tested myself this morning and I am not sure if I waited 5 mins or not and when I checked there as nothing on the slide. When I went to show it to my husband a few hours later there were ferns!


----------

